# Mass tadpole rearing systems



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi, all.

I was wondering if you could describe and/or post pictures of the systems you use to raise large groups of tadpoles. I'm currently sitting on 12 imitator tads and raising them individually in plastic cups takes a rather large amount of space (not to mention the fact that it makes my room look like the aftermath of a really strange party.) 

Thanks very much,
John


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I use several 2.5 gallon tanks in rows on a shelf with under gravel filters in each one and a single air pump operating the filters with an inch or so of fine gravel on top of the filter plate. I usually raise one cluth per tank, depending on how many eggs were in a clutch.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Look at this idea under *Larval rearing* (half way down the page). I use something different but an interesting idea:


http://www.tincs.com/imitator%20page.html


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*Imis*

With Imitators you are better off raising the individually, they are highly canabalistic.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

place cups in sterilite containers. the one is use fit 8 cups in a container. so you would just have 2 sterilite containers for all the tads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

If you do a search in the "gallery" for tads, or tadpole, there are a few setups that have been uploaded that I think are pretty cool.

Congrats on the imi's :wink:


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm going to throw together a system in the next few weeks and post some pictures when I'm done.

-John


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Certainly not "mass" or overly technical, but here's mine. I got the idea from someone else here on the board. No, the bottoms are not cut off the cups. Just use the filtered water in the bin for quick water changes.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I won't give out too much info about this, because I'm thinking about offering it as a kit at frogday, but this is something I've been working on for a while. I've only tested it for 8 containers, but it should handle at least 16 per manifold. I'll post another pic when it's up and running with tads in place.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Dane, I have a similar setup with a reservoir hooked up to a particle filter and a UV filter. Mine currently only holds 8, but I'm trying to figure out the best/easiest way to increase capacity.


----------



## digitalflipkick (Sep 13, 2004)

dane,

do you have holes poked in those glad containers behind your system? i thought tads needed more access to oxygen.

j


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I no longer use those containers, but there were no ventilation holes, and all the tads did fine. I keep them sealed because I don't want any ffs wandering into the water and possibly bringing any pathogens with them.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

http://brianstropicals.com/tadsystem.html


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

i agree with blort, this is probably the best mass tad system i have seen, very space effecient.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya Brians setup is pretty slick...


----------

